# Superchip or Diablo tuner?



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm looking for the best handheld tuner for my 05 GTO M6. I have a CAI and full exhaust. I want the tuner that puts the most power and torque to the wheels. Has anyone had any problems with the Diablo predators or superchips?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GMHTP magazine did a test of handheld tuners. The Diablosport wasn't the best, I think it was second. I can't remeber the one they found to provide the most performance benefit. I also can't remember where the Superchips landed but it was behind the Diablosport. 

I have Diablosport now and it's very easy to use and definately makes a difference. I made a couple passes at the track without and a couple passes with the tune installed. Did it all in the same day to minimize variables. I picked up almost 2 mph and .35 tenths from the canned tune they give you.


----------

